# eBay listing: 26" wheelset with bendix kickback



## Nick-theCut (Jun 13, 2012)

Check out this listing: #110895522035
Westwood tires, s-7 stamped rims, bendix yellow strip kickback hub
Starting at $49.99 plus shipping


----------

